# Propane Refridgerators



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi guys!

Ok, the ancient propane refrigerator kicked the bucket at my camp this year. 

Been making due with ice chests but gotta find a replacement propane refrigerator. 

I go on ebay and amazon and they got micro refrigerators for $800.00. 

Not big enough and way too expensive. 

Tried a couple of RV places and they were astronomical in price for the same one on ebay. 

Anybody know any propane dealers that handle propane refrigerators? Any other suppliers I should be looking at?

Regards, 
Crankster


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Also, anybody know anything about ancient propane refrigerator repair?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

https://www.rvrepairclub.com/article/tips-rv-refrigerator-troubleshooting/
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/propane-fridge-problem.133037/


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Unless the ammonia leaked out, it must be a burner, or more like a pilot light issue. If the pilot lights, blow the dust and bugs out of the burner chimney. If it does not stay lit, you may need a thermocouple like a furnace when the pilot won't stay lit. You should be able to feel the heat in the coils on the back after a hour or so when lit. The freezer is what gets cold on smaller ones with some cold shared with fridge part with a finned aluminum device. I just gave a working one away. I watch for guys scrapping old travel trailers. Amish use them a lot also. I lucked out and got a big gas fridge out of a Airstream that was wrecked. They are out there. I will get with my bud as he has not come to get the one I am giving away.


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

I have looked at it extensively, the refrigerant has leaked out. Not sure I want to repair it, would rather find a working rv refrigerator. 


Feedinggrounds, I would be willing to give you a fair price for that one you have if it still works. 

Regards, 
crankster


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

CrankyThunder said:


> I have looked at it extensively, the refrigerant has leaked out. Not sure I want to repair it, would rather find a working rv refrigerator.
> 
> 
> Feedinggrounds, I would be willing to give you a fair price for that one you have if it still works.
> ...


I will message my friend, he was all over it a month ago, now that I trucked it home I have not heard. I sent him a message a couple days ago. Give me a couple days. It is about 30 inch by 40 inch. It works fine, It needs weather strip around freezer door inside, I used foam stickyback door strip and it worked for years. It will get so cold on high that the fridge will freeze. It makes ice in freezer after being on for a few hours. Yeah once the stuff leaks out they are done.


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

feedinggrounds said:


> I will message my friend, he was all over it a month ago, now that I trucked it home I have not heard. I sent him a message a couple days ago. Give me a couple days. It is about 30 inch by 40 inch. It works fine, It needs weather strip around freezer door inside, I used foam stickyback door strip and it worked for years. It will get so cold on high that the fridge will freeze. It makes ice in freezer after being on for a few hours. Yeah once the stuff leaks out they are done.


Thank you very much


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.warehouseappliance.com/?...MIxouoj7vz3gIVqr3tCh3OVwlVEAAYAiAAEgKyVPD_BwE


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

My buddy just put a new stainless one in his camp this year. I beleave he found it at a propane dealer in Marquette.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

CrankyThunder said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Ok, the ancient propane refrigerator kicked the bucket at my camp this year.
> 
> ...


Is it a Servel? They are under recall, you can get cash back for it. 

There is a place in Sears that sold propane refrigerators.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Diamonds are made in Michigan by Clare. Highly recommended.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Menards carries them but expensive.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The Amish store on Colinville Rd north of Clare carries them.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

There's an Amish group east of Evart just north of us10.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

starky said:


> There's an Amish group east of Evart just north of us10.


Are you thinking of Marion?


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

No, not that far.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

It may not apply here, but when I had problems with mine, 2 different people told me to turn it upside down for a few hours, then flip it back over and let it sit for a few hours then it would work. One guy had a place in the UP and didn't go up every year and he said whatever was in it would all settle to the bottom and wouldn't circulate. Since mine was in a camper and a pain to flip, I just kept lighting it and letting it run when we were there and eventually it started working and keep working until I sold it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

averageguy said:


> It may not apply here, but when I had problems with mine, 2 different people told me to turn it upside down for a few hours, then flip it back over and let it sit for a few hours then it would work. One guy had a place in the UP and didn't go up every year and he said whatever was in it would all settle to the bottom and wouldn't circulate. Since mine was in a camper and a pain to flip, I just kept lighting it and letting it run when we were there and eventually it started working and keep working until I sold it.


I had to burp mine.


----------

